# Coconut Macaroons



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Does any have a recipe for chewy coconut macaroon.


----------



## timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

Coconut Macaroons

30 Servings

NOTES : 
Source: Stephanie A - Bon Appetit Magazine '94-'95 
275° convection 
Baked color should be pale or cookies will be too dry to eat 

10 Oz Coconut, Shredded
2 5/8 Oz Powdered Sugar
¼ Cup Cream Of Coconut, Canned
1 Ounce Cream Cheese, Softened
3 Tablespoon Flour
1 Ounce Egg Whites
½ teaspoons Vanilla Extract
Pinch Salt
4 Oz Coconut, Shredded, For Rolling

1) Grind first coconut with powdered sugar until fine.
2) Mix cream of coconut, cream cheese, flour, egg whites, vanilla and salt.
3) Add ground coconut mix
4) Shape into small melon ball size.
5) Roll in shredded coconut
6) Bake on parchment lined trays, can get 54 on a full sheetpan at 315F without fan

Optional: Dip bottoms in melted bittersweet chocolate.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

1 egg white
2oz caster sugar
Whisk as for meringues

Add enough coconut to make a stiff yet slightly soft consistensy.
spoon tablespoonsful onto baking parchment
Top with 1/2 a glace cherry
Bake at gas 4 til tanned


Basic, scrummy and very moreish
Chewy enough for me


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks I give them a try and let you know how they come out.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Had to look these up. I love learning new words, thank you!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha! I looked them up too!
I really laughed at definition number 1. I think as far as macaroons go, it's probably the adjective, eh?:lol:
Here in the U.S., sometimes we will taste something and say, "Hmmmm....that tastes like more..." and then we'll take another bite.

In regard to macaroons, I have the best ever recipe, but it's the only one I won't share because it's my signature secret!!! Sorry about that. :blush:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hopefully it's not just me...Had a mental picture of a giant macaroon in a humungus 4by4 dropping off her little macaroon kiddies. He he!

Sooo... U have a macaroon secret Chefpeon The mind boggles! One is intrigued ... I can only imagine... Smoked mackerel perhaps... Maybe a lightly poached egg to replace the glace cherry... Do share.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmm....this may require a weekend getaway to Port Townsend....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

OOps! sorry chefpeon. I didnt mean that to sound cheeky, I was in a silly mood last night


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheeky is good!
I loved your visual of mama macaroon dropping off her little ones.....!:crazy:


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Timmy..

I will try these..


----------

